# Some of this years hatchlings and my collection.



## SCI-MCC (Jan 26, 2009)

Last season wasn't a bad one here a few pics, cornsnakes (Pantherophis guttatus) first,there many morphs in these little snakes,here's but a few.


Hypo bloodred(sorry about the messy tub)





A little amel




Golddust corn




Butter corn




ultramel




lavender


----------



## SCI-MCC (Jan 26, 2009)

I bred a royal (ball) python and a boa last year too.

Here's a little striped nerd line pastel I produced,the stripe was a total surprise. 





And these are the sonoran dwarf boa's a produced.
These are anery type 2 sonorans.




and this is a normal sonoran boa.




Mom gravid.


----------



## SCI-MCC (Jan 26, 2009)

And my only Ozzy reptiles.

My baby ackies.




and my beardys.
This pis doesn't show this guys colour very well,he's from a line call german giants
and is a citrus.




and a citrus blood female.


----------



## thals (Jan 26, 2009)

Gorgeous animals you have there, am loving the corns and ball pythons!

Beautiful beardies too, really nice colouration, thanks for sharing!

Thals 8)


----------



## kandi (Jan 26, 2009)

nice animals what is the wood that the beardi is on? Pandanus?


----------



## Vassallo2008 (Jan 26, 2009)

Georgeous Animals Nice work


----------



## James..94 (Jan 26, 2009)

Great work thanks for sharing.


----------



## bfg23 (Jan 26, 2009)

lovely animals mate.
cant say i have ever seen a UV fluro on the ground of an enclosure before though.


----------



## SCI-MCC (Jan 26, 2009)

kandi said:


> nice animals what is the wood that the beardi is on? Pandanus?


 
I have no idea,a friend sells it in a local pet shop,I'll ask him.


----------



## SCI-MCC (Jan 27, 2009)

bfg23 said:


> lovely animals mate.
> cant say i have ever seen a UV fluro on the ground of an enclosure before though.


 
That's the best place for them bud,the UVB from that lamp at best travels for a foot,if
a put it on the roof the lizard would get little or no benefit from it.


----------



## megrim (Jan 27, 2009)

Generally I try and maintain a 'native australian is best' approach.

But goddamn, that 'golddust' corn is the single most beautiful snake I have ever seen. Those colours make my brain go squishy.

I need a cigarette.


----------



## Khagan (Jan 27, 2009)

SCI-MCC said:


> That's the best place for them bud,the UVB from that lamp at best travels for a foot,if
> a put it on the roof the lizard would get little or no benefit from it.



Damn, we are too stupid to ever think of that... Serious, i've always seen peoples enclosures as having something for the beardie to climb in range of the light instead of bring the light down to the beardie.


----------



## shane14 (Jan 27, 2009)

LOVE YOUR ACKIES!!! And your striped nerd pastel


----------



## bulionz (Jan 27, 2009)

im moving to Ireland


----------



## seumas12345 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wikid snakes. Gota love that 2nd and 6th one!!


----------



## SCI-MCC (Jan 27, 2009)

Khagan said:


> Damn, we are too stupid to ever think of that... Serious, i've always seen peoples enclosures as having something for the beardie to climb in range of the light instead of bring the light down to the beardie.


 

Nothing wrong with that bud wee do that too,I tend to put my light within the range of the 
basking bulb so when there getting heat they are right beside the light getting the
full benafit of the UVB. Would you guys just not be able to take a beardy out to
the sun every day?


----------



## SCI-MCC (Jan 27, 2009)

You guys seem to really be into your cornsnakes,here's a site which will show you every gene and the combo's of them thats been done so far. There's hundreds.

http://www.iansvivarium.com/cornmorphs.html


----------



## Coopsta (Jan 27, 2009)

Love the first ballpython, You have a great collection SCI-MCC


----------



## dougie210 (Jan 27, 2009)

wow soo many different morphs you can get in the corns,boas, ball pythons isnt there!!


----------



## Tojo (Jan 27, 2009)

Beautiful snakes SCI-MCC! I think the corn morphs are simply amazing!


----------



## SCI-MCC (Jan 28, 2009)

dougie210 said:


> wow soo many different morphs you can get in the corns,boas, ball pythons isnt there!!


 

The possibility's are endless mate.


----------



## Shannon (Jan 28, 2009)

All basking lamps, should always be positioned directly above a basking spot. The shape of a reptile’s head, the orientation of the eyes and the upper eyelids (when present) are designed to shade the eyes very effectively from a sun in the sky overhead. Brilliant illumination from the side is un-natural and it is not unreasonable to assume that the visual glare would be a source of extreme stress. The damaging effect of low wavelength UV light upon the surface of the eye, and higher wavelength UV and blue light upon the retina must also be considered very seriously, and hence the risks of cell damage (and also photo-kerato-conjunctivitis).

It is also essential to ensure that the reptile is provided with adequate shelter from the heat, and from the visible and ultraviolet light, and can freely move in and out of the UV gradient into complete shade at any time.

Source: www.uvguide.co.uk




Khagan said:


> Damn, we are too stupid to ever think of that... Serious, i've always seen peoples enclosures as having something for the beardie to climb in range of the light instead of bring the light down to the beardie.





SCI-MCC said:


> Nothing wrong with that bud wee do that too,I tend to put my light within the range of the
> basking bulb so when there getting heat they are right beside the light getting the
> full benafit of the UVB. Would you guys just not be able to take a beardy out to
> the sun every day?


----------

